# VoiP mit FritzBox Fon 5050, Telefon streikt



## Miguel 15 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit kurzem folgendes Problem. Ich bin sporadisch, telefonisch nicht mehr zu erreichen obwohl an meiner FritzBox die LED´s für Power und DSL leuchten. Mein Telefon bekommt weder ein Freizeichen noch kann ich angerufen werden. D.h. wenn ich das Telefon abnehme leuchtet weder die LED für Internettelef. noch Analogleitung auf.

Das Problem kann ich nur lösen wenn ich die FitzBox vom Stromnetz trenne und neu starte.

Das komische ist das mein Telefon , z. B., abends noch funktioniert und am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr...ohne das irgend jemand was am Telefon bzw. Computer gemacht hat.

Das telefonieren via Internet hat aber bestimmt schon 8 Monate ohne Probleme (Provider 1&1) funktioniert.

Kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem oder hat einen Tipp für mich? Ich bin für jede Idee dankbar.

Bis dann und schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## kaMii (24. Oktober 2007)

Mein Tipp, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast solltest du mal ein anderes Telefon anschließen und es damit versuchen bzw. die Fritzbox austauschen. So kannst du zumindest das Problem etwas eingrenzen und den Problemverursacher finden. Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen liegt es wohl an deinem Provider. Dann solltest du dich da mal melden.


----------



## Miguel 15 (24. Oktober 2007)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Mein Tipp, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast solltest du mal ein anderes Telefon anschließen und es damit versuchen bzw. die Fritzbox austauschen. So kannst du zumindest das Problem etwas eingrenzen und den Problemverursacher finden. Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen liegt es wohl an deinem Provider. Dann solltest du dich da mal melden.



Hallo kaMii,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe bereits 2 Telefone an dem Router hängen. Beide funktionieren dann nicht. Eine Möglichkeit den Router zu tauschen habe ich leider nicht.

Ich werde mich sicherlich auch noch an meinen Provider wenden aber ich hoffe halt das hier jemand das gleiche Problem bereits erfolgreich gelöst hat.

Vielen Dank erstmal
Michael


----------



## ingop (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Miguel 15 ,

wie siehts aus mit Zwangstrennung durch den I-Netprovider .
Funktioniert denn I-Net wenn das Tel nicht funktioniert ?

INgo


----------



## Miguel 15 (24. Oktober 2007)

ingop hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Miguel 15 ,
> 
> wie siehts aus mit Zwangstrennung durch den I-Netprovider .
> Funktioniert denn I-Net wenn das Tel nicht funktioniert ?
> ...



Hallo ingop,

ob Internet funktioniert wenn Tel nicht geht habe ich noch nicht probiert....werde ich aber heute Abend machen....Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß
Michael


----------

